# Whether to go with Surrogacy or another cycle of ivf?



## Kyra3108 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I am very confused and need some opinion here. I have had 3 cycles of donor egg ivfs sadly all BFNs. All embryos were good quality. I do have raised NK cells, antithyroid antibodies and hypothyroidism. In the last cycle, the protocol was low dose aspirin, clexane, prednisolone and intralipid infusions, but still it failed.
We do have some frozen embros. I am not sure should we try one more cycle or should we start looking into surrogacy? We are now hopeless that ivf will work on me and do not want to waste the frozen embryos.

Any suggestions on this please?


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Kyra,

I've had thyroid problems, too and they've left me with a selection of other autoimmune conditions, including diabetes, so we decided to forget about IVF and go straight for surrogacy. I don't know how effective those anti immune drugs are because obviously they can only suppress your immune system so much but if you've had them and the cycle still failed it does suggest that they're not always effective. This is rather what I thought.

The problem with surrogacy is it's a waiting game. We've been with COTS nearly a year and still no luck. We can't afford to go somewhere like America, where there's no wait because it's run on a business model. That's illegal in this country. I'd recommend COTS, though, if you did want to try that route, the members are very friendly and you can always find someone on the forums who can answer questions. 

If you can afford to go abroad, the best option might be to take the frozen embies and do surrogacy. Good luck with whatever you chose to do.

Rowan


----------



## claire1983 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Kyra, I am in exactly the same boat as you. After 3 fresh and 2 frozen BFNs with good quality embryos we also began to believe that IVF was never going to work for us   Then I discovered I have high NK cells and DH and I have 100% DQ alpha match, so even with intralipids chances are slim. Although I have read millions of success stories with immune treatment we have decided to go down surrogacy route........due to transfer 5 day blast on 3rd July. So maybe I will have an answer for you soon?!!


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Kyra, I am in a similar boat as you are. But as I read from your story you have not yet tried IVI-G? I always get very sick after IUI and IVF. Get severe migraine, vomiting, dizziness and sometimes contractions of the uterus, on the day the embryo(s) arrive in the uterus and implant. But now I have tried IVI-G first 25 mg which failed twice but took away my sick symptoms almost completely and lowered my NK cells to the normal scale.
Now I will be on IVI-G 5grams and for the first time try Enbrel which is the same as Humira. 

I have tried to find an affordable surrogacy program abroad, America is too expensive and got on the road with a good clinic in Crete but they still charge too much for my budget so I am forced to go through with the IVF cycles. 

Also maybe a tip for you is doctor Braverman in New York. His clinic has a good website www.preventmiscarriage.com and he has his own chat where he answers questions. I will be in touch with him in a couple of weeks via Skype. He is apparently very good and comes highly recommended on the Immune forum here. 

I wish you success with whatever road you choose to take and hope you and Kyraman may hold your baby in your arms!


----------

